# RESOLVED!: Fiona the blue Dutch - No. IL



## BlueFrog (Aug 22, 2008)

(In No. IL - silly me forgot to include this information in the title)

I pulled Fiona from a low-kill but "at capacity" shelter for someone who changed her mind before even meeting her. I was prepared for that possibility, and Fi has a place with me for as long as it takes - which may include the rest of her life. She is every bit my kind of bunny, but I'm not convinced that mine is her kind of household. If I can find her a exactly the right home with a more compatible lifestyle, I will _very_ regretfully part with her. If I can't, she's stuck with me  

Fiona is named for the sexy spy on the television show _Burn Notice_, in part because of her knockout looks, but mostly because she's the most inquisitive rabbit you're likely to meet. Want a pet who will test every inch of your bunny proofing, horizontal _and_ vertical? Fi's your girl! No space, however tiny or seemingly out of reach, will remain unexplored. You know how a cat will squeeze itself under a low sofa to peek its nose out? Fi's a master at that game. 

She's also a huge fan of "rabbit soccer." Leave an exercise ball out, no matter whether it's sized for a chinchilla or a mouse, and she's compelled to knock it around with her nose. Leave out two, and she will run from one end of the room to the other to keep both "in play." Her softer side leads her to play "princess and the pea" on every pile of blankets and fleece she can find, but her respites don't last long before she's ready to explore some more.

She's been relatively non-destructive so far, but I suspect that's because I have to watch her closely every moment she's on the loose so I know where she is. She is a very easy bun to "misplace" because she's always on the go. (And if, heavens forbid, you walk by her cage without taking her out, she'll claw frantically at the door until you get the hint). 

My big elderly Greyhound doesn't phase her a bit, but just the sight of my ancient, shambling cat set her on high alert. The cooing, laughing doves have drawn her attention but don't seem to worry her any. Ditto the guinea pigs, even when the current ill rescue guinea pig in the adjacent cage screams when picked up (don't worry, the pig's just scared, not injured). 

Fiona arrived at the shelter without a date of birth, so besides knowing that she is mature, and has been spayed, we don't know how old she is. Given her high energy level and muscular frame, I'm guessing she's on the young side. I know very little about her history, but given her grudging tolerance for being caged, I'm guessing she has always been a spoiled house rabbit. I haven't weighed her yet, but she's in the range of 4, maybe 4 1/2 pounds. 

These photos may show her color and markings, but nothing of her personality. They're posed and awkward because Fi could think of 1001 things she'd have preferred to be doing than sitting still for the evil flashy thing. She's much too busy living life to have that life recorded! 







Another view

And another


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness! She's just lovely. Is it the amount of animals in your home that makes your home not quite right for her? Sorry I can't be more helpful to you, I just stopped in to admire this sweetie *wishes I could bunny-nap her* :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk (Aug 22, 2008)

She is beautiful! 

I live in the northwest Chicago 'burbs, so I'm close to a number of rabbits available for adoption (esp. those who're fosted by the Chicago chapter of the HRS). Still, my hubby and I are loaded to capacity in terms of pets (five total) and their crazy vet bills. But know that I would _LOVE_ to share my life with a lovely girl such Fiona. (I even adore her name.)

Jenk


----------



## Haley (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh you just have to tempt me, dont you?! 

Has she seen any other bunnies to know how she would react to a male (or two?). Is her personality snugglylaid backtype or woman in chargesassy type?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 22, 2008)

Go Haley Go. LOL

I think your 2 boy Dutches would love Fiona.

Susan


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 22, 2008)

*Haley*, I've been pestering the shelter for more information, especially since I'm 90% sure one of their employees (who has multiple rabbits) fostered her at least briefly, but so far, no details. There were two other rabbits, I believe neutered males, caged next to her at the shelter but no ability for her to interact with them.

As for personality, she's large and in charge! Pure sass, this one. 

I should have mentioned earlier: loves petting. Loves loves loves petting. 

*Raspberry82*, you pretty well hit the nail on the head. I'm caring for a lot of animals, many of them special needs/unadoptable/sanctuary types, and space is very limited. Although I keep trying to shut down my rescue work, it keeps not happening, which limits my space and available time even more. Fiona is a very demanding, active girl and if I can find her a placement with someone who can spend more one-on-one time with her - better yet if that placement has other buns for her to play with when her human's busy - then I feel I owe it to Fi to send her there. What makes it harder is that she has exactly the kind of personality and temperament I naturally prefer, but my household right now and for the foreseeable future is better suited to a been-there, seen-that lap rabbit. 

As I said, if I don't find the perfect placement, she stays and we work things out. If I do find the perfect placement, I cry a lot and then take in another foster. There are no bad outcomes in this situation.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't take her in, but I have to say that Fiona is obviously the best name for a dutch bunny, though my 'nona is black.


----------



## BlueFrog (Sep 13, 2008)

Mods, please mark this thread RESOLVED. Now that my other foster critters are gone, and Fi and I have had some more time to get to know each other .... It's time to update my avatar! :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome for you and Fiona!

And, if things dont work out or you get overloaded in the future, let me know. Now is not the right time for me but I am considering getting my two dutch boys a lady friend sometime in the future.


----------



## BlueFrog (Sep 13, 2008)

*Haley*, lots of Dutch and Dutch mixes come through here, and of course lots of everything else too. When your boys are ready for a ladyfriend, you know where to find me. I'm sure I'll match you up with someone special - just not my Fi! At least I can tell the family I tried to find her a home. :biggrin2:


----------

